# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## saralie

Afgelopen zaterdag was ik bij mijn vriend, hij heeft mij gevingerd en ik hem afgetrokken. Hij is wel klaargekomen. Nu ben ik bang dat er heel perongeluk wat sperma van hem bij mij is terecht gekomen..hij is niet naar binnengeweest, en ook niet heel diep mijn onderbroek in.
Ik zat op de 6e dag van menstruatiecyclus, dit betekent eigenlijk weinig kans op zwangerschap..
maar ik heb wel een raar gevoel in mijn buik, soort onderbuikkrampen als voor mijn menstruatie..
Zou het tóch kunnen zijn dat ik zwanger ben, want ik maak me er alweer wat zorgen over..

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Saralie,

de kans dat je zwanger bent lijkt me heel erg klein, aangezien hij niet in je is geweest...
Van vingeren kun je niet zwanger raken, dus als ik jou was zou ik me er niet te druk om maken. De buikpijn kan veroorzaakt worden door de stress...

Xx Nikky.

----------


## saralie

heel erg bedankt!
ik hoop dat je gelijk hebt, want ik maak me altijd veelste druk..
maar je kan toch zowiezo niet zwanger raken, nadat je net gemenstrueerd hebt? ik zat op mijn 7e dag van mijn cyclus toen dat gebeurde..
nou ik hoop het beste!

xx

----------


## saralie

ik ben nog steeds niet van mijn buikkrampen af. Heb het al bijna een week.
Ben nog niet bij de huisarts geweest, maar wel mijn urine aan de huisarts gegeven: geen blaasontsteking of iets dergelijks.

ik maak me nog steeds zo'n ontzettende zorgen...
wat nou als ik zwanger ben?
of denken jullie echt dat die kans er niet is... 
want ik zat ongeveer op mijn laatste dag van mijn menstruatie(dag 6) toen mijn vriend mij vingerde, en ik weet zo 100% zeker dat hij NIET naar binnen is gegaan...
en hij zelf denkt ook dat hij zowiezo geen klodders aan zijn vingers had. Ik kijk er meestal ontzettend goed voor uit, want ik heb het al is eerder meegemaakt. maar ik denk echt dat als ik die buikpijn niet had gekregen, ik me hier ook niet zorgen over had gemaakt..
er zat ook nog geruime tijd tussen het aftrekken & vingeren..dus áls er nog sperma op zijn handen zou zitten, zou dat er allang afgeschuurd zijn/opgedroogd zijn?

Zou iemand alsjeblieft kunnen reageren of ze denken dat ik zwanger ben?
ik moet nog zooo lang wachten op mijn volgende menstruatie, anders zit i kstraks echt helemaal in de stress. 

liefs

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vermoed denk dat je écht niet zwanger bent hoor meissie,maar ja...ik kan altijd fout zitten natuurlijk,ik ben ook geen helderziende!
Het lijkt me zo mogelijk ONmogelijk dat je zwanger kunt zijn..het moet al vree raar zijn gelopen dan  :Wink: 
Ik vermoed dat je buikkrampen hebt omdat je je zo'n zorgen maakt eerlijk gezegd..en dan vlugger iets voelt,zoals krampen in je buik!! Stresskrampen..
Als je je urine bij de huisarts hebt afgegeven,dan kunnen ze dat toch in je urine zien of je zwanger bent?? Heb je hem/haar niet gevraagd daar naar te kijken? Dan wist je het meteen..of moeten daar een aantal weken tussen zitten?? Ik zou me als ik jou was niet al te veel zorgen maken..de kans is er nauwelijks tot niet!! Maar ja,ik kan makkelijk praten hé  :Wink: ..ik wens je in ieder geval héél veel sterkte en ik duim voor je dat je niet zwanger bent hoor!!!
Ik denk aan je meid..hou ons op de hoogte ok?

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## saralie

nou ik ben heel blij om te horen dat je denkt dat ik niet zwanger kan zijn
eigenlijk kan ik het in me zelf ook niet geloven, omdat er zoveel dingen op wijzen
dat het niet kan.. zoals dat hij niet naar binnen is gegaan, ik nog ongesteld was(of bijna niet meer)
En over die urine, daar moeten inderdaad een aantal weken tussen zitten, en mijn ouders mogen hier niks van weten.. want zij hadden de dokter gebeld. dus ik wacht nog eventjes af.
Ik hoop dat je me nog meer moed in spreekt, want om van andere mensen te horen dat ik waarschijnlijk niet zwanger bent, doet me goed.
Weet jij misschien, of je zwanger kunt raken als je nog ongesteld bent?(of net een dag later?) want als het antwoord daarop Nee is, dan is het bijna 99% zeker dat ik niet zwanger ben. Want het was namelijk bij het geval dat ik die zaterdag dat het gebeurde nog ongesteld was, maar niet meer zo hevig. 
Nou, heel erg bedankt voor het reageren. En laat alsjeblieft nog wat horen, zodat ik de moed erin houd.

liefz
Sara

----------


## girl_14

hee ik ben een meisje van 14 die zig heel erg zorgen maakt
ik ben door een jonge gevingert en gebeft daarna heb ik hem afgetrokkken.
kan het zijn dat ik zwanger ben ik ben nog niet regelmatig ongst. en ik heb last van een soort chocoladebruine afscheiding? is dit mijn ongesteldheid of wat is dit?
ik ben zo bang dat ik zwanger ben!
kan iemand snel reageren??!!!
als ik echt zwanger ben dan pleeg ik zelfmoord! anders word ik echt gek!

liefs,
een hopeloos meisje van 14

----------


## Riekepiek

Hey meisje van 14, 

Als jij geen sex hebt gehad met die jongen. Als hij dus niet met zijn penis in jouw vagina is geweest kan jij niet zwanger zijn. Grote kans van niet dus. Tenzij hij of jij met sperma aan de vingers in jouw vagina is geweest. Dan heb je er wel kans op. Als dit niet het geval is: maak je geen zorgen... 

Die afscheiding kan een begin zijn van ongesteldheid...

Wees gerust, er is (vast) niks aan de hand. 

Grtjs,
Riekepiek

----------

